# When Milk Goes Bad - One Brother's Advice



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

My brother gave me the best advice I think I could have ever gotten. "When milk goes bad, you don't take it out of the fridge, smell it and think, maybe if I put it back in the fridge it will taste better tomorrow."


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

You put it back in the fridge and let your parents deal with it.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

You put it back in the fridge and hope the crazy STBX drinks it


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Give it to the dog.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

You say "Ugh! I was counting on that!" and pour it down the sink OR make pancakes out of it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No the worst is when someone gives YOU the carton to check. Does this smell bad?

Get that **** away from me.


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys cheered me up with your replies, thanks


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've always given it a cute name and just watched it rot. but I'm weird.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You toss it in the trash immediately!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

